# Crying at night



## aie3 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi we have a ten week old Cockapoo called Poppy, we only picked her up at the weekend and she seems to have settled in great. I would just like to know if we are doing the night time correctly? Poppy is downstairs in our lounge, she has a crate with her bed in and I have built a small 7' x 7' pen with vinyl flooring on so she has access to some toys, water and a puppy pad. The good thing is she doesn't poo or wee in the house or on her pad (a couple of accidents but only 2) she sits at the door and we take her in the garden which we think is great. The problem is she cries and barks around 2-3 times through the night, when she does this I come down and take her in the gardens where she most of the time has a wee. I then return her to her pen, she cries a couple of times when I turn off the light then she stops until another 4 hours time. Am I doing this right or will I be getting up with her for ever lol I think it's right as she obviously doesn't want to go in the house which is good and if I leave her barking she will probably have to, although I do get the impression she may just be barking for the cuddle she gets as I carry her to the garden ( I can't make her walk as there are steps). We currently feed her royal canin and would like to feed raw but I will leave that for another post lol....

Thanks for reading


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome! I think your doing the right thing, you may wish to try ignoring some of the night time cries, as you are attending to her - it reinforces to her that she cries and you come.
She will be missing company as she's used to siblings etc.... She will get used to it and settle down.
As she doesn't mess in the crate - that's good.
It's hard to ignore a crying pup  - but it will be better in the long run for you 
(My ruby sounded like a strangled seagull on the first couple of nights!! )


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think that you and Poppy are doing brilliantly. I always went to mine if they cried. This stage does not last long. Dot had a snuggle puppie toy with heat pad, which she loved. I don't know if it was comforting, but she quickly slept through the night and when she went to bed she did snuggle right up on it


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

I think about 4 hours is how long she can hold it for. I would go to her and let her out for a wee, then straight back to bed. As she gets older she'll go for longer until she goes all the way through. If u want to ignore her, than that's fine too, but be aware she may have an accident. There's no right or wrong way and one or two accidents in the night won't ruin what she's already learnt. I tried lots of thing with Murphy so don't be afraid to give it a go if u want. Sounds like your doing great so well done and keep up the good work x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

You sound like a very good puppy mommy. We would love to see some pictures of the little one.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sitting at the door to go out at ten weeks? I would say you are doing about as brilliantly as they come. Letting her out in the night is showing her that you respect her, not spoiling her. When her bladder gets bigger she'll prefer to sleep.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think she and you are doing wonderfully well. So just trust your instincts and do what you feel is right.


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

My pup is 17 weeks old now. It sounds like you are doing exactly what I did - I was getting up in the night and letting her out to wee about the same amount as you. I would do the same again and don't regret the way I did it. I felt the same re it never ending though, but don't worry, they are able to slowly hold it a bit longer and the gaps between trips outside lengthen until all of a sudden you realise they have made it through the night. I would say we have been there for a good 4 weeks now -she can go from 10pm to 6am and sometimes longer with no trouble at all. Keep with it, you are doing just fine!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I couldn't bear to hear mine cry at night, it was torture! I brought their crate up to my bedroom and they slept peacefully beside me all night. They still sleep in my room and they never disturb us and we all get lie-ins. You just have to do what suits you. Mine are very independent and have no separation issues during the day. They go happily to day care and kennels with no problems.


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

Stanley is six months now and we did something very similar to you: crated at night, initially in our room for about 4 weeks and then downstairs in the kitchen with a pen attached. He too asked to go out and has never once gone to the toilet in his crate and just a few accidents on the floor when very young. He would wake us once or twice in the night to go out to the toilet. We took him out (carried initially too as we also have a few steps), let him wee and / or poo and then popped him back in his crate. It only lasted for about 6 weeks in total with him going longer and longer through the night before waking until he could reliably sleep right through by about 15 weeks. It was worth the disturbed sleep for us as no cleaning up to do in the morning and a pup who was housetrained pretty quickly.

That said, all of them are different and so are their humans! What works for one doesn't always work for another. Sounds like it is working for you so far though  Clever puppy!


----------



## aie3 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi all

thanks for all the replies and encouragement!! She went from 10.30 - 4.30 last night without crying but when I came down she had had a wee in her pen. I put her out as usual and then when we all got up at 6.45 she had had another wee in her pen (no crying) Hope we're not going backwards! I didn't really mind getting up if it meant she only went to the toilet outside. Oh well, we'll wait and see how she gets on today 

I will try and post some pics later - she really is very cute!lol 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It might be that you are so exhausted you are sleeping through the whimpers to be let out. It really does get easier, and the best part is that you will forget all about these early days.


----------



## aie3 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi all

Just thought I'd share this one lol - 

Put poppy into her bed in her pen last night when we went to bed and could hear her crying a bit. Anyway she soon stopped and we went to sleep. Woke up at 6 o'clock and the first thought was 'wow poppy has slept all night, she'll have either wee'd all over her pen or will be bursting for one' so my husband came down and went straight to the pen and she wasn't there!! Had a panic and then noticed the pen sides had moved slightly - started searching the room and there she was snuggled up on a fleece next to the settee fast asleep!!! He said she looked up at him as though to say 'why are you waking me up?'hahaha No accidents anywhere  Undecided about whether to put her in her pen tonight or leave her out lol


----------

